# Mischief Brew and Guignol's new album "Fight Dirty"



## paddymelt (Jul 19, 2010)

for those of you who are into mischief brew / eric petersen / guignol / franz nicolay / world inferno friendship society / etc , you can listen to the whole album for free here: Punknews.org | Mischief Brew 

and you can download, track 9, their cover of iron maiden's "hallowed be thy name" here: Guignol & Mischief Brew | Cover Me

check it out, shit is killer!

enjoy!


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jul 19, 2010)

sweet! thnx!


----------



## paddymelt (Jul 21, 2010)

anytime!


----------



## GYPSY MOTHERFUCKER (Jul 21, 2010)

you are the man,man


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 21, 2010)

yeehaw


----------

